# Foods to fatten up



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Before Honey was spayed the vet mentioned she needed to put some weight on. Ok weight to spay but needs more fat on her. Once rebounded in a few months time I'm going to get extra feed bowls etc to make sure shes not getting shoved out by Sunny, but in the meantime are there any foods I can give her to put weight on? She's been eating great since her op, and the one to redo stitches. She is on A&P Naturals and ad lib hay plus veges every other day. Any ideas?

She's is health checked and wormed


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Porridge(made with water), Bran Mash/Flakes, Carrots, Apple, Extra Pellets, Barley Rings. 
I've had to keep weight on old buns and have used a combo of all those and my youngsters always get extra pellets and barley rings. 
Everyone gets porridge about once a week in the winter to help them keep the weight on in the cold weather.

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ooh yeah I used to give barley rings to my horse to keep weight on. Good ideas. Thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

barley rings, flaked barley, wheatabix, baby foods, cherios
a hand ful of Hi-Fi mixxed in with their pellets is also great for helping buns keep condition


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you give rabbits wheatabix? Like a dry wheatabix crunched up in their pellets? How often?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I give mine weetabix dry from time to time as a treat.

On the barley rings, do you just buy the micronised ones like you would feed a horse? Dodson and Horrell do them, wondering how I can get a smaller amount. 20kg would last me a LONG time!!
How many is safe to give a rabbit per day, who needs to hold weight? I mean, once they have got used to them?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you give buns avocado? I've used it when I've got a rat that needs to gain weight as it is really high in fat.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

avocado is poisonous to rabbits


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt worry too much about buying loads of extra stuff for her, just make sure she gets her fair share of pellets and veg even if it means you have to feed them separately.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> avocado is poisonous to rabbits


Is the whole avocado poisonous, or just the skin and stone? Rats can't have the skin and the stone as it's poisonous to them, but they can have the flesh.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you can buy barley rings re bagged on ebay
500g Barley Rings *Rabbit/Guinea Pig* Treats/Food | eBay

when im trying to get a bun to gain weight they get a barley ring a day, to maintain weight in poor dooers you can give 1 a week, or if they are really poor dooers you can give 2 at a push


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you can buy barley rings re bagged on ebay
> 500g Barley Rings *Rabbit/Guinea Pig* Treats/Food | eBay
> 
> when im trying to get a bun to gain weight they get a barley ring a day, to maintain weight in poor dooers you can give 1 a week, or if they are really poor dooers you can give 2 at a push


As always thats really helpful Lil Miss thank you. You see if I hadn't have asked I'd have given her about 5 a day lol!! :scared:

Thanks for the link. I'll order some now.
After rebonding (assuming it works out ok) I am going to make sure there are at least 3 feed bowls dotted about so she is able to get her fair share. I'll just have to keep an eye on them and feed seperate if its a big problem.


----------

